# Planning a groundhog resistant garden



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm totally fed up. Every time I work in the garden to make it look presentable, the groundhog(s) come in and decimate whatever I have! Last time it was the kholrabi and broccoli. And then it took bites out of just about everything else! This time it took and nipped the top off every single lettuce that was doing well! I've tried spraying everything with hot sauce, and while it does work, I have to re-do it every time it rains. I've tried cat litter around the perimeter, it didn't work at all. I'm not re-planting the lettuce again this year, it's not worth me wasting my time. However, I have more things coming up for fall crops the little nasties might take a fancy to. I'm trying to think about next year's garden setup.

I do have a raised bed that would be harder for it (them) to get into, however space is premium in there. I'm thinking lettuce should go in that, and probably broccoli too if I want any. The hog didn't bother the onions and mostly left the collards and beets alone. Is there anything I can plant around the border that might help keep the little critter (I'm being nice with that description) at bay? I'd heard Marigolds were good for keeping munchers out, but will that work on groundhogs? 

Also, it destroyed every leaf on my bean plants this year. I have been trying to grow bush beans, but now I'm wondering if pole beans would stand a better chance at surviving the groundhog(s). What do you think?

Last year I didn't see much trouble with them, but I also took better care of my garden this year than last! It seems to attract them as they've been leaving my neighbor's over-grown garden alone all summer!!! Totally frustrating.

Any other advice for dealing with them?


----------



## DustyOpal (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, how I can sympathize with you. Every year I've tried a garden the groundhogs have just completely ate it to the ground. I was in tears every year. I believe it was last year, my hubby shot over 10. We put up a fence this year, and even though people told me that groundhogs can climb the posts, I didn't seem to have the same sort of problem. My green beans did get decimated, but saw rabbits squeezing through the field fence. We put chicken wire around the bottom 2 feet and it seems only chipmunks are getting in now. This year has been my most successful garden yet. I'm not sure if a fence will work for you, but it did work for us. Good luck, and I hope more people have some advice.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

First defense is a good fence. I have mine buried under the ground with a baffle on the outside so that no matter how or where the dig they still hit fence about 12" down.
Second I spray everything with eggyolk spray. if it's not the groundhog it's the deer. It does need to be reapplied after it rains but it is so simple and inexpensive that I do not mind and it really works. Whats better spray after rain or loose all you veggies.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

My sister had a big groundhog problem then she got an electric fence. No more problem!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I got rid of my groundhogs with dogs. I can live with bear and moose but the groundhogs refused to cooperate in any way.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

In the early springtime, when there are no weeds yet, I go on patrol, looking for dens and any signs of activity. You will see fresh dirt in the burrows whenever they become active. Then I get a couple of lengths of eight foot aluminum flexible drier vents and use the carbon monoxide method--fifteen minutes of running the lawnmower hooked up to the vent seems to do the trick.

For any that escape this and have babies(probably your problem) I have to resort to traps, fences, and sprays just as all the others have mentioned. And when all else seems to fail, a .22LR Mini-Mag seems to do the trick.

Again in late June or early July, when other pigs from other areas start to move in and establish a new territory, I repeat the process........

Actually the war never really ends.

geo


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Big fence, big gun


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

First time with a groundhog for me this year. Destroyed half my garden. I put out my large live trap I got at Harbor Freight and baited it with greens and carrots. No luck. Got online and read that in a garden groundhogs won't go in a trap and a special attractant was needed. They are rodents and I figured TomCat solid rat poison with a special attractant from Lowe's would work. It did. His bones are now providing a slow release calcium and phosphorus fertilizer to my garden.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

woodsy_gardener said:


> First time with a groundhog for me this year. Destroyed half my garden. I put out my large live trap I got at Harbor Freight and baited it with greens and carrots. No luck. Got online and read that in a garden groundhogs won't go in a trap and a special attractant was needed. They are rodents and I figured TomCat solid rat poison with a special attractant from Lowe's would work. It did. His bones are now providing a slow release calcium and phosphorus fertilizer to my garden.


What was the attractant? I'm not opposed to killing the thing(s), and in fact my neighbor has shot quite a few. I don't have a gun however and would be more likely to accidentally shoot my birds than the stupid hogs! I've tried a trap with no luck. I will keep spraying and see if that helps.

The egg yolk spray, how does that work? I've been using a hot-sauce spray, and it seems to be effective.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Falls-Acre said:


> What was the attractant?.


Something in the TomCat rat/mouse poison. They say on their site that it contains a proven attractant for rodents. Seems kinda odd to use a poison block to attract groundhogs but it worked and the greens and carrots didn't..

Should another groundhog show up I won't hesitate to bait the 'live trap' with TomCat poison blocks. BTW The blocks aren't that poisonous, TomCat box says it takes 1-2 blocks to kill one rat.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Vickie44 said:


> Big fence, big gun


 Works for me!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

My nephew got forty this spring, havent seen one for a while now although I am sure the corn silage will attract them again


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

The egg yolk works because they and rabbits and deer are vegetarians. They will not eat eggs.
Separate 2 egg yolk and add to 1 gallon of water. STRAIN( very important to not clog sprayer)
Spray all foliage you wish to not have eaten. Repeat after a rain or two weeks. Do not keep leftovers they stink.


----------

